# Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3



## KeksdoseHD (12. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe heute mittag mein neues Mainboard bekommen und begonnen meinen neuen PC zusammen zubauen.

Ich habe soweit alles zusammen gebaut und einen Funktionstest gewagt, leider fiel der in große Enttäuschung, da mein PC nur ca. 1 Sekunde anläuft und dann wieder ausgeht. Das wiederum wiederholt sich die ganze Zeit.

Hoffe auf Hilfe.

Hier ein paar Eckdaten:

Intel Core i5 - 4760k
Gigabyte ga-z87-hd3
16 gb Ram DDR3 - takeMs
Nvidia Geforce Gtx 550 ti
Netzteil - BeQuiet 630W
Sandisk SSD 

Danke schonmal im Voraus

mfg Keks


----------



## Restyn (12. September 2013)

Windows schon installiert oder geht das auch nich, kommst du ins BIOS?


----------



## KeksdoseHD (12. September 2013)

Weder noch, ich kam einmal kurz in die Maske wo ich das Bios auswählen konnte, danach ging nichts mehr seit dem bekomme ich nichtmal mehr ein Bild geschweige denn ein Anlaufen des Pcs, nur ein Kurzes Signal von einem versuch anzulaufen mehr leider nicht


----------



## Restyn (12. September 2013)

Hau mal die Batterie (Knopfzelle) aus dem Mainboard raus und tu sie wieder rein und versuch es dann nochmal.


----------



## KeksdoseHD (12. September 2013)

Funktioniert leider auch nicht, das selbe wie bisher auch immer


----------



## Restyn (12. September 2013)

Hast du das erste mal einen selbst zsmgebaut?


----------



## KeksdoseHD (12. September 2013)

Ich habe das erste mal einen vollständigen Pc zusammen gebaut, haben bsher nur in der Schule ältere Pcs zusammen gebaut, bei denen es aber eig um das selbe Prinzip ging


----------



## Restyn (12. September 2013)

Liegt denk ich an der Graka, bau sie evt nochmal raus und wieder rein.


----------



## KeksdoseHD (12. September 2013)

habe ich schon, ich habe derzeit nur den Cpu, den Ram und das Netzteil drin, leider immer noch kein Zeichen von Hoffnung


----------



## Restyn (12. September 2013)

Ist das Mainboard kompitabel mit dem RAM ?  Macht er irgenein Piepsen bevor alles schwarz wird?


----------



## KeksdoseHD (12. September 2013)

das mainboard unterstützt den Ram oder die Anleitung belügt mich Eiskalt

also das Mainboard unterstützt 1600 &1333 mhz und der ram hat 1333 mhz


----------



## Restyn (12. September 2013)

Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. Ist der Monitor auch neu oder hat der mal rumgespinnt?


----------



## KeksdoseHD (12. September 2013)

Mein Monitor läuft einwandfrei, habe meinen alten Pc derzeit dort angeschlossen.

Kann es eventuell ein defekt sein? Eventl. am Mainboard? oder am Cpu?


----------



## Restyn (12. September 2013)

Ja das wäre meine letzte Möglichkeit.


----------



## KeksdoseHD (12. September 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe und Ideen, werde wohl das Mainboard, den Cpu und das Netzteil morgen einschicken.

mfg


----------



## Restyn (12. September 2013)

Sry, dass ich dir nicht wirklich helfen konnte, aber das scheint mir echt suspekt. Vll wissen die andern mehr?


----------



## KeksdoseHD (12. September 2013)

ICh bin selber Informatik Abiturient und bin derzeit in der Mittelstufe, ich habe alles so gemacht wie ich es immer tue ohne zu Zögern, war auch alles klar aufgelistet etc. Aber sowas ist für mich jetzt ein Schlag ins Gesicht


----------



## Restyn (12. September 2013)

Schreib mal dem Mod "Incredible Alk" eine private Nachricht und schildere ihm dein problem. Wenn er nich mehr weiter weiß, dann schicks zurück  viel Glück noch^^


----------



## Buddhafliege (12. September 2013)

Hey hoffe du liest das noch. Teste mal ob du einen "kurzschluss" beim powertaster hast wenn du die möglichkeit hast dann überbrück die 2 pins vom powertaster am mainboard kurz und schau ob er anläuft. Ging bei mir ähnlich hatte bei den vandalismustaster den öffner kontakt ausversehen erwischt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. September 2013)

Guten Morgen *KeksdoseHD*

Vielen Dank an *Restyn* und *Buddhafliege* für eure Hilfe 

So @*KeksdoseHD* kannst du mir bitte kurz berschreiben wie der IST Zustand ist und mit bitte mal ein paar Bilder machen von deinem System (Draufsicht von Innen.), Danke.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## KeksdoseHD (13. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für euer interesse an meinem Prblem

den Trick mit dem überbrücken habe ich eben ausprobiert hat jedoch den selben effekt.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe die Qualität der Bilder reicht aus.


Also:

Derzeit ist in meinem Pc das Netzteil, das Mainboard mit dem Cpu, Kühler und Ram ausgestattet. Alles soweit eingesteckt was eingesteckt sein muss. Wenn ich nun den Startknopf drücke, gibt es ein Lebenssignal von ca. 1,5 Sekunden (Die Lüfter starten und der Cpu Lüfter macht eine halbe umdrehung) und dann ist wieder 1,5 Sekunden ruhe. Das ganze läuft in einer Schleife weiter.  

Kann es sein dass das ein Warnsignal vom Mainboard ist? Etc.?

mfg und Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. September 2013)

Guten Morgen *KeksdoseHD*

Bitte folgendes durchführen:
1- System nur mit einem Ram (RAMBANK 1) testen
2- Sollte Schritt 1 nicht funktionieren, bitte CPÜ-Kühler abnehmen und CPU anheben. Jetzt nach sehen ob Pins im Sockel verbogen sind, bitte Bilder vom Sockel "Draufsicht" machen und posten.
3- Sollten keine Pins verbogen sind, bitte alles wieder zusammen bauen und zu Schritt 4.
4- Bitte überprüfen ob nicht zu viele Mainboard Abstandhalter unter dem Mainboard sind. Wenn ja bitte korrigieren und noch mal testen. Sollte das auch keine Besserung bringen bitte Schritt 5.

5- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt   auf nehmen, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer    0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind Sie ab 9-18    Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit dir alles schnell und verständlich durch 

Alternativ kannst du aber auch dieses Formular nutzen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## studio-kiel (17. Juni 2014)

das ist ganz einfach - du musst beide stromversorgungen für die cpu anschliessen - also 2x 4Pole  =8 Pole. hat dein netzteil nur einen 4er, brauchst du ein neues netzteil...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen *studio-kiel*,

wir bitten darum den Support  von unserer Seite durchzuführen um  schnell  einen offizielle Lösung zu bieten. Dies ist so vorgesehen und keinesfalls  Böse  gemeint, 

Gruß GBTTM


----------

